# Tapatalk 2.0.0 installed



## Shaun (11 May 2011)

I've installed the latest version of Tapatalk tonight - v2.0.0

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2011)

[computer thickie mode] Is this different to the IPB thingy and is it a free app type jobbie wotsit? [/computer thickie mode]


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1392975"]
How is tapatalk better than just selecting the mobile version of the site?
[/quote]

I don't use it myself, but understand the key advantage to be that you can use it across multiple forums you use and get the same interface and have your login management all controlled under the one single app. (providing the forums you use support it ... )

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> [computer thickie mode] Is this different to the IPB thingy and is it a free app type jobbie wotsit? [/computer thickie mode]



Yes.

Personally I don't like the IPB one as it doesn't really offer much "extra" over the mobile theme, and it's only useful if you use a lot of IP.Board specific forums (which most people don't).

Find out more about Tapatalk. Currently available for:


iPhone
Android
Blackberry
Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2011)

I thought it was free to forum owners, but there was a small charge to download the app for your phone? (Currently free for Blackberry as a Beta version for testing.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2011)

Admin said:


> Yes.
> 
> Personally I don't like the IPB one as it doesn't really offer much "extra" over the mobile theme, and it's only useful if you use a lot of IP.Board specific forums (which most people don't).
> 
> ...



Hello - I'm in tapatalkland, cost me £1.79, can you believe it!!!

Can't work out how to post without quoting though!


----------



## Steve H (12 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can't work out how to post without quoting though!



To post without quoting simply click the arrow in the top right hand corner when you have a thread open. This opens a dialog box offereing a number of options including "Reply". This allows you to do a basic thread post without quoting anyone previously.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2011)

Thank you steve h!


----------



## Shaun (13 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> To post without quoting simply click the arrow in the top right hand corner when you have a thread open. This opens a dialog box offereing a number of options including "Reply". This allows you to do a basic thread post without quoting anyone previously.



Nice one Steve  

I've never used the actual app so can't really offer any help myself, so thanks - much appreciated.


----------

